# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα Aeg  πως ανοίγει

## panoslamp

Καλησπέρα .Έχω μια σκούπα aeg viva quick stop και δεν γνωρίζω πως την ανοίγω ,δεν βρίσκω τις βίδες , για να διορθώσω το καρουλι του καλωδίου. Ευχαριστώ όποιον έχει κάποια ιδέα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτά που έγραψες δεν είναι μοντέλο αλλά τύπος της σακούλας ανταλλακτικού.
Το μοντέλο φαίνεται συνήθως σε ένα αυτοκόλλητο στο κάτω μέρος της συσκευής .
Η συνηθισμένες βαριάντες για να βρεις βίδες είναι να βγάλεις όλα τα φίλτρα (μήπως φαίνονται βίδες πίσω από τα φίλτρα)
Βίδες πίσω από τις ρόδες αφού βγουν προσεκτικά οι ρόδες 
Βίδες πίσω από τα πλήκτρα On - off / πλήκτρο για μάζεμα καλώδιου , αφού βγουν επίσης προσεκτικά τα πλήκτρα .
Και σε κρυφές βίδες στην φλάντζα από το καπάκι που ανοίγεις για την τοποθέτηση της σακούλας .

----------


## panoslamp

Ευχαριστώ Κυριακίδης, θα το ψάξω και θα ενημερώσω...Το mod είναι. AVQ2134

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάρε και το σχεδιάγραμμα 
https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/parts...(91028793000)/

https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/diagr...(91028793000)/

https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/diagr...(91028793000)/

Για να το διορθώσεις το καρούλι δύσκολα , αντικατάσταση ναι . Εξαρτάτε το πρόβλημα στο καρούλι

Ότι πας να βγάλεις να το θυμάσαι 10 φορές καθώς και τις βίδες από που έβγαλες την κάθε μία (κοντή / μακριά βίδα κτλ ) .

----------

